# Shrimp ID please



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Got this from someone, it came with a colony of CRS.

No clue what it was, I suspected Blue Bee Shrimp... but someone ID'd it as bumble bee shrimp, so I bought like 4 bumble bees to keep it company but it looks different. theres no white head and black nose...

What the heck is it?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

its a crossbreed of bumble and tiger shrimp I think.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's a bumble bee shrimp.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

well I have bumble bee shrimp but the pattern its not that. maybe I have s grade bumble bee shrimp.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

My bumblebee shrimp have a white stripe right before a black/blue nose. 

I dont think its a bumblebee...


----------



## imke (Sep 30, 2010)

*paracaridina meriodinalis*

You cannot judge a shrimp by a picture, thus this critter reminds my of a New Bee shrimp called (para)caridina meriodinalis in science or 'Sandhummel' in German.










It is likely that is crossed with caridina (Bee, Tiger), IMO.

Last year I have done a table of new shrimp coming to Germany, where I related scientific names with common selling names, you can download it here:

http://www.blue-tiger-shrimp.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/shrimpnames.pdf


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> well I have bumble bee shrimp but the pattern its not that. maybe I have s grade bumble bee shrimp.


Right, that one looks strange. It might be different on a tank after living some time in a tank with a black substrate.
Sure, there are _grades_ everywhere, they have just yet described nicely


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

heres mine


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I had one just like that, in fact is was a girl and she got berried and gave me babies...they are all over my tank! Funny thing is I bought her as a bumble bee (which I believed her to be, due to the black being the first color on the head, whereas I believe Crystals have the white as the first color) 

Now I have several babies with unique markings...one has a black head with 2white dots on it, another looks like a crystal so obviously they are hybrids, as I did have one lone male CBS in that tank.

I do Know its a Bee shrimp, but as Imke stated there are many in the Bee family that look very similar...there's Mambo, Sulawesi, Hummelgarnele, and a few more!

Your shrimp has Tigertooth markings, which leads me to believe its a cross Bee/Crystal of some kind, similar to mine. If its in with your CRS I would take it out, unless you want hybrids, because it might cross and then that's where the complications start.

I keep my Bee tank separate but I did have a CRS male in my tank before so figure that's who got my female, as I didn't have a male one like her just 2 females and one died leaving me with her! 

I did notice she was at least half again larger than the regular black CBS so maybe that's an indication or not of how to decipher what it is.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Kerohime said:


> What the heck is it?


I'm no shrimp expert, but might it just be dinner?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> I'm no shrimp expert, but might it just be dinner?


I prefer my shrimp drunken or Tempura style... and more than 2 inches. 

And only noobs put frozen carrots and peas in their fried rice!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> I prefer my shrimp drunken or Tempura style... and more than 2 inches.
> 
> And only noobs put frozen carrots and peas in their fried rice!


do you have recipe for that? sounds yummy


----------

